# Gypsy Moth Caterpillar droppings...free organic fertilizer?



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Not sure the best place to post this.

The Gypsy Moth Caterpillars are nuts this year. Their droppings and pieces of leaves are everywhere. I just picked up leaves and 7 gallons of their droppings from my driveway (which is somewhat long) and spread those over my lawn. I'll be mulch mowing the leaves in the next day or so. Do the droppings have any benefit? Seems like it would be free fertilizer or at the very least organic matter.


----------

